# 9-1-1 Funnies.



## FireStrut (Dec 4, 2006)

*I got this in an email and thought I would pass it along.

Yellowhammer*

*Dispatcher: 9-1-1 What is your emergency?
Caller: I heard what sounded like gunshots coming from
the brown house on the corner.
Dispatcher: Do you have an address?
Caller: No, I have on a blouse and slacks, why?

Dispatcher: 9-1-1 What is your emergency?
Caller: Someone broke into my house and took a bite
out of my ham and cheese sandwich.
Dispatcher: Excuse me?
Caller: I made a ham and cheese sandwich and left it
on the kitchen table and when I came back from the
bathroom, someone had taken a bite out of it.
Dispatcher: Was anything else taken?
Caller: No, but this has happened to me before and I'm
sick and tired of it!

Dispatcher: 9-1-1 What is the nature of your
emergency?
Caller: I'm trying to reach nine eleven but my phone
doesn't have an eleven on it.
Dispatcher: This is nine eleven.
Caller: I thought you just said it was nine-one-one
Dispatcher: Yes, ma'am nine-one-one and nine-eleven
are the same thing.
Caller: Honey, I may be old, but I'm not stupid.

Dispatcher: 9-1-1 What's the nature of your emergency?
Caller: My wife is pregnant and her contractions are
only two minutes apart!
Dispatcher: Is this her first child?
Caller: No, you idiot! This is her husband!

And the winner is..........

Dispatcher: 9-1-1
Caller: Yeah, I'm having trouble breathing. I'm all
out of breath.....I think I'm going to pass out.
Dispatcher: Sir, where are you calling from?
Caller: I'm at a pay phone. North and Foster.
Dispatcher: Sir, an ambulance is on the way. Are you
an asthmatic?
Caller: No
Dispatcher: What were you doing before you started
having trouble breathing?
Caller: Running from the Police.*


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 4, 2006)

^_^ God bless the dispatchers!!^_^


----------



## PArescueEMT (Dec 5, 2006)

Dispatcher: 9-1-1
Caller: Yeah, I'm having trouble breathing. I'm all
out of breath.....I think I'm going to pass out.
Dispatcher: Sir, where are you calling from?
Caller: I'm at a pay phone. North and Foster.
Dispatcher: Sir, an ambulance is on the way. Are you
an asthmatic?
Caller: No
Dispatcher: What were you doing before you started
having trouble breathing?
Caller: Running from the Police.

I've heard of stupid people... this one just takes the cake


good one yellow


----------

